# Polycinders Pups - Devon



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all

I almost feel I should reintroduce myself as I was searching almost 2 years ago for a puppy and we then decided to hold off for a while.

So here I am back here again looking for a good breeder. I have a couple that I am in contact with, who have litters ready in feb time. I came across the advert for Polycinders pups on the preloved website (I think it was) and she sounds like a lovely hobby breeder.

Wondered if anyone has one of her pups, how they have got on with them? Would be great to hear. 

Thanks so much
ps - I have searched and saw that Hattie has 2 pups but I couldnt trace the photos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there, I can't think who off the top of my head but I know there are dogs on here from there maybe enter them I to the search at the top right of the page ... Good luck x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I garment read this, but there are a few threads come up if you put them in the search x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6034&highlight=Polycinders


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi there, 

Cooper is a polycinders pup, he is 10 months now and a absolute gem. He has the most wonderful temperament. I would definitely recommend. Pat was wonderful also and gave us lots of information and nothing was too much trouble. I have got some pictures of cooper on here so have a look. 
If you need anymore info or pictures just message me xx


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

beana said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Cooper is a polycinders pup, he is 10 months now and a absolute gem. He has the most wonderful temperament. I would definitely recommend. Pat was wonderful also and gave us lots of information and nothing was too much trouble. I have got some pictures of cooper on here so have a look.
> If you need anymore info or pictures just message me xx


ahh he is just sooo cute. What a sweetie. Thanks. Was he happy socialising when you got him home?

Also - thanks Karen. I had read that thread and Pat does do all the necessary checks.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

yep, he was great at socialising - he isn't afraid by new things and just takes it all his stride. He is really quick to pick things up as well and he was really quick with his toilet training.


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Fab thanks...can you by any chance remember what the mum and dad were called? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah1001 (Oct 30, 2013)

We got Chester from Polycinders about 6 weeks ago. He is an amazing pup, quick to learn and a lovely personality. Pat was wonderful, full of advice and sent us photos and updates of him whilst we counted the weeks down to collect him!


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Sarah1001 said:


> We got Chester from Polycinders about 6 weeks ago. He is an amazing pup, quick to learn and a lovely personality. Pat was wonderful, full of advice and sent us photos and updates of him whilst we counted the weeks down to collect him!


Oh, that's fab to hear. The dad has a lovely colour doesn't he....I think I saw photos of those pups and they were sooo cute, a lovely dark colour.

Do you have any photos on the website?

How have the first 6 weeks gone?


----------

